# Can You 'Kill' An E-mail Address?



## William Joyce

Just wondering.  As opposed to letting it fall into disuse... how do you make one "go away"?


----------



## Helios

William Joyce said:


> Just wondering.  As opposed to letting it fall into disuse... how do you make one "go away"?



Why don't you just lynch it?


----------



## Diuretic

Where is it hosted?  It's just a bunch of code on a server, if the account that holds the code is closed then I would think the email address would cease to exist and anyone sending emails to it will get them bounced.  I don't have any particular technical knowledge (which is obvious from this post) but that's how it seems to me.


----------



## straightNnarrow

Diuretic said:


> Where is it hosted?  It's just a bunch of code on a server, if the account that holds the code is closed then I would think the email address would cease to exist and anyone sending emails to it will get them bounced.  I don't have any particular technical knowledge (which is obvious from this post) but that's how it seems to me.



I believe most ISP's and Email Servers like Yahoo will automatically delete the email account eventually after so many months (or whatever) of non-use.


----------



## NOBama

William Joyce said:


> Just wondering.  As opposed to letting it fall into disuse... how do you make one "go away"?



If it's a third party email account like Hotmail or Yahoo, odds are you can't 'kill' it but, you may want to check their FAQ documentation to see if there's anything there.

If the account is hosted by your ISP and it's not your primary account, you should be able to find some sort of 'Account Maintenance' link on the User Account page of your ISP. If it's a secondary account you should be able to get rid of it.

Good luck.


----------



## xsited1

You can never really kill it unless it's your own server.  ISPs will keep the account open for a time and then set it as inactive.  

BTW, I think most people understand that Yahoo is a BAD CHOICE for email accounts.  Just saying...


----------



## random3434

Helios said:


> Why don't you just lynch it?



Now that's funny! I wonder if he got it.....................


----------



## strollingbones

xsited1 said:


> You can never really kill it unless it's your own server.  ISPs will keep the account open for a time and then set it as inactive.
> 
> BTW, I think most people understand that Yahoo is a BAD CHOICE for email accounts.  Just saying...




why you trashing yahoo mail?  what do you use and why?


----------



## xsited1

strollingbones said:


> why you trashing yahoo mail?  what do you use and why?



Yahoo mail is easy to hack.  (I really don't believe Yahoo will be much of a force in the market in 10 years, but that remains to be seen.)  I've got a gmail account for generic email.  Most of my email goes through my ISP which is well protected.


----------



## CA95380

xsited1 said:


> Yahoo mail is easy to hack.  (I really don't believe Yahoo will be much of a force in the market in 10 years, but that remains to be seen.)  I've got a gmail account for generic email.  Most of my email goes through my ISP which is well protected.



I have never understood the reason for having multiple email accounts.  ISP, yahoo, hotmail, gmail,  etc.  Can someone explain what the need is for multiple email accounts?   Having a business  email account, *at work*, using their server makes sense ... private email accounts do not, at least to me


----------



## Grismonda

CA95380 said:


> I have never understood the reason for having multiple email accounts.  ISP, yahoo, hotmail, gmail,  etc.  Can someone explain what the need is for multiple email accounts?   Having a business  email account, *at work*, using their server makes sense ... private email accounts do not, at least to me




I have several for private emails...as well as a few for "shopping" and 3 for business.  I am able to keep my privacy this way...it all depends on how complicated your life becomes.  I have one just for my MySpace sign up..etc. because of the constant emails.


----------



## CA95380

Grismonda said:


> I have several for private emails...as well as a few for "shopping" and 3 for business.  I am able to keep my privacy this way...it all depends on how complicated your life becomes.  I have one just for my MySpace sign up..etc. because of the constant emails.



Privacy?  How does having several email address assure "_privacy_".  You mean like having several "passwords" so no one will know who you are talkin to?  lol 

Just sound's like a lot of trouble to me.  lol  Guess I lead a very boring life.    Nuttin to hide.


----------



## Grismonda

CA95380 said:


> Privacy?  How does having several email address assure "_privacy_".  You mean like having several "passwords" so no one will know who you are talkin to?  lol
> 
> Just sound's like a lot of trouble to me.  lol  Guess I lead a very boring life.    Nuttin to hide.




No it means, I receive no junk mail....or unwanted emails from "friends".  Sort of like having a "secret phone number" you share only with your very closest friends.  3 of my accounts are the most active.  I have one account, because of my ISP server I rarely use, because I can't sent or keep large files... Hence, gmail!  There ya have it!


----------



## CA95380

Thanks, for clearing it up!


----------



## Luissa

xsited1 said:


> Yahoo mail is easy to hack.  (I really don't believe Yahoo will be much of a force in the market in 10 years, but that remains to be seen.)  I've got a gmail account for generic email.  Most of my email goes through my ISP which is well protected.


Didn't know that! I plan on getting a new email account now!


----------



## Grismonda

Luissa27 said:


> Didn't know that! I plan on getting a new email account now!



Same with my ISP account..well protected!  Also, I have a .mac account which I love....  My gmail allows for "bulk"...which for business is very necessary!


----------



## MrJim

William Joyce said:


> Just wondering.  As opposed to letting it fall into disuse... how do you make one "go away"?



highlight the address, push delete.


----------

